# clydesdale cob. found it on youtube



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i just thought it was very cute. lol


----------



## Rachelfailappraisal (Oct 26, 2009)

That is an awesome video! These comercials are the only reason I bother watching the Super Bowl.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

^^^^^ totally right. same here. lol



i think its great.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

omg thats adorable!!!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Love them.


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

that is ADORABLE!! i (LL) it


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Awww, to CUTE !


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

awwww that made me smile =)


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

^^^^^^^^ it made me smile tooo.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE the Budweiser Clydes commericals.

Haha, my favorites are the snowball fight and the streaking sheep :lol:


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Awwww. That is totally adorable! It's so cute those two pushing at the back. LOL


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

AWW! that is so awesome! "I won't tell him if you won't" that is so cute!  I love the budweiser commercials too 

~AL615


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am also a lover of their commercials. Don't like the beer but the commercials are great. That one makes me smile every time.


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

Way too adorable!

I love these commercials!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

The Budweiser horse commercials are the best. I love, love, love the clydesdales!


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

I love that commercial!! Sooo cute!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

ive found another funny one. ill post it in another thread


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

Omg wayyyy cute


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Adorable! I've not seen that one yet. _

_I agree, smrobs, I HATE the beer, but their commercials are the best!_


----------



## SFMoneyMarket (Sep 20, 2008)

This is so cute! It put the biggest smile on my face =]


----------

